# Help please all advice needed



## Faye21 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi. I have just joined the forum as myself and partner have recently decided to move to Spain for at least a year, possibly longer. Neither of us plan to work as we have savings.
I am a little confused about a few things.
1 Health cover. Do we still need travel insurance? Will doctors be free or do we need to pay for private cover? If so what sort of costs can we expect to pay per month.

2. We were planning to drive a car over but its seems to be complicated after six months, also having to drive back to England for the mot. Would it be better to drive over then sell the car, buying a Spanish one? Or buy a Spanish car here in England?

Any other help would really be appreciated about registering etc.....


Another issue is that my partner is from America? I don't think he needs a visa but is it any more difficult to move to Spain being not part of the EU.

Thanks in Advance for any replies.

Michelle


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Michelle, welcome.

Unless you are a state pensioner, you will need private health insurance. Travel insurance won't do. If you are young and healthy the rates are pretty low, mich lower than in the UK. You can get a quote online from a company like Sanitas (owned by BUPA).

You will need to become "resident" after 90 days; at this point your partner will need a visa, and you will have to prove you have health insurance and enough income to live on. There is plenty of information about this in the FAQs section.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Michelle,

Welcome , I am not sure about health care , but as regards to the car ,

personally think it is best to have a Spanish registered one if you intend to stay , but I guess it could also be worth hanging on to it for a while , just in-case you find you dont like it here !

I Think I would re new the tax mot etc before coming so you get the maximum use out of it ,
then exchange it for a Spanish one after you decide Spain is right for you !


I kept my uk car for more than a year here before buying a Spanish one but wouldn't recommend it !

Tony , Agost Spain


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tonymar said:


> Hi Michelle,
> 
> Welcome , I am not sure about health care , but as regards to the car ,
> 
> ...



This can NOT be recommended as it's ILLEGAL!

You have 3 months from being deemed resident here in which to change the car to Spanish plates.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> This can NOT be recommended as it's ILLEGAL!
> 
> You have 3 months from being deemed resident here in which to change the car to Spanish plates.


Thanks for that !

did say I didnt recomend it !

Tony


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The below link might help you,

https://www.gov.uk/residency-requirements-in-spain


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey shouty dude,

Is there are forum rule against it?

I know people who have been driving UK plated cars for years. Depending on where you are, there is a chance you'll get away with it for a long time.

I also know people who spend more than 6 months a year in Spain without becoming formally resident.



snikpoh said:


> This can NOT be recommended as it's ILLEGAL!
> 
> You have 3 months from being deemed resident here in which to change the car to Spanish plates.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Horlics said:


> Hey shouty dude,
> 
> Is there are forum rule against it?
> 
> ...


Yep, you're right. There are people everywhere who can't be bothered to follow the laws of the land. 

I also know people who haven't changed their car registration - for them breaking the law is OK. For most of us (thankfully), we try and follow the laws of the land that we've chosen to live in!

... and yes, Rules 13 & 14 says that we (as members) should not condone illegal activities.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Horlics said:


> ...
> I also know people who spend more than 6 months a year in Spain without becoming formally resident.


I know people who don't pay their taxes.  




OP, regarding your partner, they are going to have to go to extranjería very soon after arriving in Spain to apply for residency. I'm fairly sure he can only be in the country for 90 days without having residency permission. Get that taken care of ASAP.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> I know people who don't pay their taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





just one thing though - Faye21 says 'partner' 

unless they are married he will have trouble applying for residencia as the 'spouse of an EU citizen exercising treaty rights', which is what he will need to do


Faye21 - if you aren't married but have some kind of legal / formal agreement, you need to speak to the Consulate before coming to see if it is recognised in Spain

if you don't have a legal / formal agreement, then your plan is pretty much a non-starter


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> just one thing though - Faye21 says 'partner'
> 
> unless they are married he will have trouble applying for residencia as the 'spouse of an EU citizen exercising treaty rights', which is what he will need to do
> 
> ...


Very, very, very, very true. :thumb:


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

No rules broken then, nobody's condoned it.



snikpoh said:


> ... and yes, Rules 13 & 14 says that we (as members) should not condone illegal activities.


----------

